# مسااااااااااااعة لو سمحتم لأهل الخبرة.............



## عبدالمعزالسيد (16 مايو 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​بعد التحية:انا بعمل بمشروع الصابون السائل 
انا بحط على البرميل 120 لتر 12 ك سلفونيك و2 ك تكسابون و150 جرام تايلوز وبحط ريحة بريل فيريدال سعرها 115 ج للكيلو بحط منها 80 جرام ريحة وبحط 100 جرام فورمالين بتاع ابو زعبل مع العلم انى بستخدم سلفونيك نوبل واكس وبحط نصف كيلو ملح ماغنسيوم وبعد فترة حوالى اسبوع او اقل بلاقى ان ريحة الصابون اتغيرت بمعنى ان الفورمالين بيكون مأثر على الريحة والريحة بتختفى نهائيا ولا كأنى حطيت ريحة نهائى يا ريت تشوفولى حل للموضوع ده انا فى حيرة من امرى يا ريت اللى عنده حل ويكون متأكد منه يقولهولى وليه الأجر والثواب والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## Teknovalley (17 مايو 2012)

حضرتك ممكن تستغنى عن الفورمالين أولاً لأنه ضار صحياً و ثانياً لأن فيه أكتر من بديل .... حضرتك ممكن تجرب مادة حافظة من عند نوريل في شارع الجيش اسمها Biocrol WS1 أو Biocrol Extra 6000 دي من غير ريحة اصلاص و فعالة جداً و الكيلو ب 25 جنيه و ربنا يوفقك ....


----------



## Teknovalley (17 مايو 2012)

حضرتك ما ذكرتش في التركيبة بتاعتك الصودا الكاوية و على فكرة لازم تظبط البي اتش بتاعك قبل ما تحط المادة الحافظة لأنها حساسة للبي اتش ... الشركة اسمها نيرول مش نوريل


----------



## عبدالمعزالسيد (17 مايو 2012)

*انا بشكركم جدا على الردود*​


----------



## عبدالمعزالسيد (17 مايو 2012)

*طيب ممكن اعرف الكمية المناسبة للبرميل 120 من المادة الحافظة ** Biocrol WS1 او Biocrol Extra 6000 وهل فى بديل غير المادة دى لو فى بديل ممكن اعرف اسماء الموادة الحافظة للصابون البديلة للفورمالين والكمية المفروض وضعها للبرميل 120لتر واكون ممنون جدا ليكم وجزاكم الله خير....*


----------



## Teknovalley (18 مايو 2012)

نسبة اضافة هذه المادة الحافظة تتراوح بين 0.05 الى 0.4 % حسب ظروف تخزين المنتج النهائي و مدة الحفظ المطلوبة و النسبة التي أعمل بها بصورة آمنة هي 0.2 % يعني انك هتضيف 270 جرام من المادة الحافظة على البرميل 120 كيلوجرام و يستحسن اضافتها بعد عملية التعادل مباشرة و لكن بعد انخفاض درجة حرارة البرميل نسبياً ...


----------



## Teknovalley (19 مايو 2012)

عفواً أخي الكريم 240 جرام و ليس 270 جرام


----------



## atef7000 (20 مايو 2012)

الأخ الكريم لو الصابون اللى بتعمله بيستهلك خلال 6 أشهر من تاريخ تصنيعه انت مش محتاج تحط ماده حافظة خالص


----------



## Teknovalley (20 مايو 2012)

أخي الكريم عاطف ... لو حضرتك في مصر وبالذات في الصيف لو الصابون قعد شهر واحد من غير مايعفن تكون معجزة


----------



## عبدالمعزالسيد (23 مايو 2012)

*الله الصابون السايل فى مصر جميل بس السلفونيك اللى بنشتغل بيه هو اللى مش كويس ..... يا ريت اللى يعرف افضل انواع السلفونيك وسعر الجمدانة فيه حاليا يقولى ولكم جزيل الشكر....
*


----------



## deler22 (4 يونيو 2012)

بالتوفيق لك


----------

